# Getting back into wood carving...



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

Life gets busy...i haven't picked up a carving knife or chisel in years. Starting over so first things first...made a nice carving knife then used it to add a Celtic knot to a holder for some new brushes. The brush holder was a piece of scrap pine which reminded me why i don't carve 2x4s. Oh well, good time of year to start as the practice pieces go right into the wood stove. I later made a sleeve for my xacto knife handle. The cheap aluminum handles make my hand cramp up so I'm hoping the bigger sleeve adds a little relief...and the 'bump' near the blade is makes it more comfortable to hold for long periods of time. Working on a few chip carvings...aka kindling for the wood stove...


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Beautiful work!


----------

